# Destructive Shrimp



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

Does anyone have any suggestions in the way of plants for the following species?

_M. carcinus_

_M. heterochirus_

_M. vollenhovenii_


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

With some ginger, cilantro, and a hot wok they would make for some nice dishes :0). Other than that I don't know. I believe Praxx would be the one to ask.

David


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Do they even destroy Java fern and anubias?


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

Could you provide genus-level identification for the plants in this image?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

anubias, microsorium, cryptocoryne


----------



## Gaijin (Sep 8, 2005)

my shrimp look like they were looking for their lost set keys, ripping through my java. i had no problem flushing "em" down the toilet. in the pet store they were fine but when i got them home it was a different story.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

Gaijin said:


> my shrimp look like they were looking for their lost set keys, ripping through my java. i had no problem flushing "em" down the toilet. in the pet store they were fine but when i got them home it was a different story.


What sort of shrimp were they?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Gaijin said:


> my shrimp look like they were looking for their lost set keys, ripping through my java. i had no problem flushing "em" down the toilet. in the pet store they were fine but when i got them home it was a different story.


Please don't flush live animals down the toilet!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Laith said:


> Please don't flush live animals down the toilet!


Agreed. If you don't want them anymore, please take them back to the store where you bought them, or give them away, or whatever...... It's not their fault; they're just doing what nature intended them to do.


----------



## Safado (Aug 4, 2005)

Laith said:


> Please don't flush live animals down the toilet!


Come on people. I am sure he did the humane thing and boiled them first, as David mentioned above.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

david lim said:


> With some ginger, cilantro, and a hot wok they would make for some nice dishes :0). Other than that I don't know. I believe Praxx would be the one to ask.


_M. carcinus_ has been known to exceed total lengths of 60 cm (~24 inches) and is thus an ideal candidate for aquaculture. Cannibalism, however, often proves an issue; with rectangular tanks, it is said, one will eventually be left with only four specimens - one to each corner.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

Gaijin said:


> my shrimp look like they were looking for their lost set keys, ripping through my java. i had no problem flushing "em" down the toilet. in the pet store they were fine but when i got them home it was a different story.


To purchase organisms without prior research (as you quite clearly did) and subsequently dispose of them in such a manner would, frankly, eptomize both an infantile sense of personal responsibility and a hideous disregard for life.



Piscesgirl said:


> Do they even destroy Java fern and anubias?


Not to my knowledge.


----------

